# Programming Remote Starter



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

I lost my remote starter (must have fell off my keys sometime ago) so I bought the same remote after my garage told me I can easily reprogram the new remote to the starter and be on my way again.

But I dont exactly know how to do it and the manual isn't much help.

This is the remote starter I have:

ProStart CT-3271

The car is a 2008 Toyota Corolla CE


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Entering Programming Mode
Once the system is in programming mode, the installer will have up to 20 seconds to select one of the sub-menus. If the installer fails to select a sub-menu before the 20-second delay, the system will exit programming mode.

*Using the Hood Pin*
• Press and hold the hood pin for 4 seconds.
• Release the hood pin. The parking lights will turn ON.
• While the parking lights are ON, press the hood pin once more and release immediately. The parking lights will turn ON and stay ON for 20 seconds.
• You now have 20 seconds to select one of the sub-menus.
*Note:* To exit programming mode, close the hood

*Using the Antenna Programming Assistance Button (A.P.A.B.) (Optional)*
• Make sure the hood is closed.
• Turn the ignition key to the IGNITION ON (RUN) position.
• Within 5 seconds, press the programming button on the antenna twice for 1 second each time. The LED will come ON solid.
• You now have 20 seconds to select one of the sub-menus.
*Note:* To exit programming mode, press on the antenna button once (the LED will come ON) and release.
*
The Programming Assistance Button (a.k.a. PAB)*
Sub-menus:
a) Transmitter Programming
b) Programming Options
c) Honk Horn Timing Adjustment
d) Tach Programming

• Make sure the hood is closed.
• Turn the ignition key to the IGNITION ON(RUN) position.
• Within 5 seconds, press the programming button on the antenna twice for 1 second each time. The LED will come ON solid.
• You now have 20 seconds to select one of the sub-menus.
*Note:* To exit programming mode, press on the antenna button once (the LED will come ON) and release. 

The PAB is located on the side of the module and will work only when the hood is up.

*Programming*
1. Enter programming mode, the parking lights will stay on for up to 20 seconds.
2. Before the lights go out, turn the ignition key to the IGNITION ON (RUN) position and immediately to the OFF position.
3. Press and hold the BUTTON
4. The transmitter has been stored in memory.
Note: Each unit can store 4 remotes in its memory.
5. Exit programming.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

My antena doesn't have a button on it and I don't see a hoodpin anywhere under my hood.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

The manual from which I copied my original post is *here*.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

So since I don't have the antenna button and the hoodpin switch, I need to use Programming Assistance Button (a.k.a. PAB) the enter into programming mode?

I already looked at the wiring under the steering column but I don't really recognize the module.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look for a module that is dangling or held in place with zip ties.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

There are several of those, some bigger than the rest but all zip-tied to wires. It's hard to tell them apart considering I don't even know what the module I'l looking for ressembles.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I found it. I removed the sip tie to work better. Now what? 









The LED doesn't light up at all, whether the car is on, off, or I'm pressing the program button.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

On Page 11 of the manual, referring to the Hood Switch input, it states "It is also used for programming and therefore it is essential that it is installed." But 'essential' doesn't necessarily mean 'will not work without'.


Look at the 5-pin wiring harness (Black-Purple-Gray-Orange-Yellow) and see if the Gray wire is connected to anything. If it is, open the hood and try to enter programming. The installer may have used something other than a pin switch.
It's possible the installer might have added some sort of hidden alternate switch in the passenger compartment. Try following the wire connected to the Gray wire.
If there is nothing connected to the Gray wire, strip the end of the wire, temporarily connect it to the Black wire in the same harness and enter programming. To exit programming disconnect the Gray wire and insulate any exposed conductors.
As the old farmer said, "Tain't impossible, just tain't easy."


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Fiddling that far is a bit out of my comfort zone. I brought it to my garage and took the opportunity to have my oil changed at the same time since I was 2,000 KM overdue. And it's a good thing I did bring it in since they advised me that my air filter needed to be replaced and one of my brake lights was burned.


----------

